

Show HN: If you use PagerDuty and AlertSite, this will be of interest - EAMiller
http://alertsite2pd.appspot.com/

======
mrtimo
This looks great! Can you tell me more about how you created it? I'd be
interested in checking out your code.

It seems like there are plenty of uses for 'middle-man' integrators like this,
that would receive an HTTP POST and then relay that information on by sending
sending a POST.

Are their any generic tools/frameworks that do this, besides ifttt?

~~~
EAMiller
I wondered about generic tools, but didn't find any that would solve this.
There's nothing special about my code - it's really just collecting data from
the incoming POST vars, rearranging them and passing them along.

I thought it was interesting that the platform (AppEngine) enables simple one-
off solutions like this - not everything needs to be abstracted into a ifttt
style solution ...

